# living in the mountains of Almería



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

Someone interested in the mountains? Wonderful! My husband and I have been here for seven years now and are very content. We live 5 mins outside a smallish village in the north of Almeria province (1200 in the municipality) but live 15-20 mins from fair sized towns where we do most of our weekly shop, though we could get all basic stuff from our village if we had to!
Our village, unlike quite a few in the area, has no large urbanisations, thanks to the past mayor, so it is fairly unspoilt. I guess it always depends on what you want. My sister lives in a large expat community in Arboleas, 30 mins away, which suits her lifestyle. To be honest, it would do my head in! I love living in the middle of a wilderness, with amazing views and only one building to be seen in the distance. No mains water, of course, but we have had mains electric for the last 5 years. The satellite provides us with phone, tv and internet, so we are very comfortable.
Almeria city is about 1 hr 20 mins away. Not a bad journey on the motorway. Airports: Almeria, Murcia (1 hr 30), Alicante (2hrs).
The area, as you may know is classified as semi-desert, so don't expect green grass (apart from the golf courses, of course!). The sea is about 50 mins from where we live, but between us and the sea there are a number of towns and villages. The closest seaside resort is Mojacar, which is still an attactive place, with no high rises blocking you from the sun and sky!
Personally, we don't go to the beach much ... don't have working air con in the car ... and most villages have their own swimming pool and bar open for the summer season.

As far as weather goes, it can be very hot, possibly top 40's in the height of the summer. We don't have a swimming pool (much to expensive if you aren't on mains water), but we have a splash pool to leap into when it is too hot. Because we are in the mountains, the temperature is a good 2 or 3 degrees cooler than in the valley, and the breezes help. We don't have air con in the house - the fans are sufficient, but in the valley, they are a must!
In the winter, we have had some snow, but to be honest, it has never been a problem. The winds can be very strong, but that's what happens when you buy a place on the end of a ridge half way up a mountain! Still no complaints!

Living costs? Again, because we are inland, things are cheaper. Property prices have plummeted here, so good if you are looking to buy! I know of a new townhouse in the village with 3 double beds, en suite and small outside patio up for rent at 250 euros per month to give an example. Not too bad a view, either!

There are English in our area, and loads of activities in the towns nearby. There are various expat groups for just about every interest, but being out of the towns, you have to appreciate that you need to drive to everything. Petrol is probably our greatest expense, though we are fortunate to have a small garage in the village, unlike many such places.

I'm more than happy to give more details! Ask away! Delighted someone is interested!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for that! It sounds similar to where I live, at the other end of Andalucia, but we get a lot of winter rainfall due to our proximity to the Atlantic, and it is green half the year. One of the things I love about it is the ever-changing colours of the landscape.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

julietr said:


> Someone interested in the mountains? Wonderful! My husband and I have been here for seven years now and are very content. We live 5 mins outside a smallish village in the north of Almeria province (1200 in the municipality) but live 15-20 mins from fair sized towns where we do most of our weekly shop, though we could get all basic stuff from our village if we had to!
> Our village, unlike quite a few in the area, has no large urbanisations, thanks to the past mayor, so it is fairly unspoilt. I guess it always depends on what you want. My sister lives in a large expat community in Arboleas, 30 mins away, which suits her lifestyle. To be honest, it would do my head in! I love living in the middle of a wilderness, with amazing views and only one building to be seen in the distance. No mains water, of course, but we have had mains electric for the last 5 years. The satellite provides us with phone, tv and internet, so we are very comfortable.
> Almeria city is about 1 hr 20 mins away. Not a bad journey on the motorway. Airports: Almeria, Murcia (1 hr 30), Alicante (2hrs).
> The area, as you may know is classified as semi-desert, so don't expect green grass (apart from the golf courses, of course!). The sea is about 50 mins from where we live, but between us and the sea there are a number of towns and villages. The closest seaside resort is Mojacar, which is still an attactive place, with no high rises blocking you from the sun and sky!
> ...


Yep that's me lol
Thanx for such a great detailed post, I was living there for just a moment while reading 
Yeah I've been looking at a few areas to visit and one is inland Almeria. No petrol station in the local vilage as you have tho! But has a bigger town about 30 mins drive away so not a problem as long as you don't let the tank go down too low.

I've also been looking for places in the sticks so to speak, away from anything too busy, although what I'm looking at now has a few houses dotted around but not too close and the views do look amazing.
I did plan on having a place that sounds very much like yours, very private and probably to achieve that no water, electric or land-line. But found a few that are still private-ish but have some of the mod cons etc.

I'm pleased to hear about the lack of grass lol I've had enough of cutting grass and don't want to see another blade of the stuff. I'm sure I'll miss it at some point later, but a lot later lol Yes I'm aware of the semi-desert status and that landscape is part of what interests me in that region.
I'm not a fan of golf, so I always mark them with a red x on the map and wish to stay as far from them as possible. I know I'll ofend some people but I think they're water wasting patches of grass that should never be in parts of Spain in the first place. (oh well, I'm sure I've made a few enemies now!)eace:

50 mins to the beach doesn't sound too bad, I would like to visit the beaches now and then but in 6 visits to Spain I never went once so not a deal breaker.
I am planning on bringing my UK car but was wondering about air con in car! Mine is lacking that, although was ok with the windows down in the summer when I've been over, but long trips in summer would be hard going I'm sure.
I didn't know most villages had their own pools  so I'll add that to my tick list!

I can deal with 40c plus in summer, but I am a bit worried about how cold, wet, damp and how much snow you get?

Interesting what you say about water! I had hoped to have a place with a well, but I'm not finding much at all and I've looked at a lot of places now.
So how much does it cost you to get I assume water delivered?

So you don't need air con in the house?
I've seen many up in the mountains that don't have it.
May I ask what altitude your living at?
I've been at 800m for several weeks at a time different months of the year, but just wondering what it's like all year round at 1000m as I've been looking at a few places that I really like and they are around that altitude?

I'm not a big fan of strong winds, not all the time at least, I guess that's something you'll only ever know when you spend some time visiting a place! And with a great view you have some wind!

The cost of a 3 bed place seems really good, I just might have to consider renting an option, although I do ideally want to just get moved in somewhere and make it feel like home ASAP.

I'm hoping to find an area with a mix of people, more Spanish than others ideally but as long as you have good neighbours it really shouldn't matter. Just want to do my best to integrate so having more Spaniards around should be better for learning the lingo and getting to know the local people!

I'm sure I'll come up with some more questions, really appreciate you taking the time


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A mere 7kms away from that awful Arboleas place :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/94485-where-we-live-doggys-mountain.html






Doggy


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Taberno sounds nice Juliet.
But no pictures....
So I found some (but I'm sure you can do better  )


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice photos there, would be happy to live near by either village but want a bit more privacy so just a few minutes down the road would be great.


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Julietr 

When you say that you can rent a new townhouse in the village with 3 double beds, en suite and small outside patio up for rent at 250 euros per month, are these long term rentals and how many months could you commit to, to secure something for that price? 

It looks very beautiful where you are although I must admitt, I like things to be green (not golf courses though but that isn't the only kind if green) rather than stark and dry, but maybe that is something I could get used to after a while. Thank you for posting the photos, much easier than just trying to imagine what somewhere looks like, so very helpful as it gives you a perspective on things.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This sounds too hot and burned out for my liking. In fact we did consider taking our holiday this year in the Almería but decided that it was too much like nothing of interest to us (we aren't into spaghetti westerns) so opted for Cazorla National Park instead.

Our village offers real green (in addition to olive green) that is not the reslt of artificial irrigation. See my photo albums on the forum.


----------



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

Long term rental as far as I know. Though obviously other places can be more than that! Was just an example I cam across last week.


----------



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

Will try to work out how to add pics..... bear with me......


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

julietr said:


> Will try to work out how to add pics..... bear with me......


Hi Julietr
One way to add pics to your post is use sites like Flicker and Photobucket etc etc
That way if you have accounts on several sites you you only need add the link in your posts on various forums, saves you uploading the same pics to more than one site! They also usually look better when you link to them!
Just found a review site via google search..
Photo Sharing Services Review 2012 | Best Online Photo Album | Photo Storage - TopTenREVIEWS
If you want to add a pic to your post directly here Look under "Additional Options" below for attaching files/pics.
For adding pics from other sites or your photo sharing account look for this icon







when you're composing your message.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

julietr said:


> Will try to work out how to add pics..... bear with me......


The easiest way is to create an album/several albums on the Forum to which you can point people in any thread rather than just post a pic on a particular thread which means you have to repost the pic in other threads if you want to refer to it again. 

If you click on my user name just above here, then click on "View public profile" this will take you to my page where in addition to stuff about me, you'll find my albums which will show you a bit about where I live. Uploading pics into albums is much easy than posting pics in messages and, of course, you can also call a pic from your albums into a message if you wish.

Hope this is of help


----------



## Gaz_uk1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was there last week at a place called Desert Springs,, lovely place.


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

julietr said:


> Someone interested in the mountains? Wonderful! My husband and I have been here for seven years now and are very content. We live 5 mins outside a smallish village in the north of Almeria province (1200 in the municipality) but live 15-20 mins from fair sized towns where we do most of our weekly shop, though we could get all basic stuff from our village if we had to!
> Our village, unlike quite a few in the area, has no large urbanisations, thanks to the past mayor, so it is fairly unspoilt. I guess it always depends on what you want. My sister lives in a large expat community in Arboleas, 30 mins away, which suits her lifestyle. To be honest, it would do my head in! I love living in the middle of a wilderness, with amazing views and only one building to be seen in the distance. No mains water, of course, but we have had mains electric for the last 5 years. The satellite provides us with phone, tv and internet, so we are very comfortable.
> Almeria city is about 1 hr 20 mins away. Not a bad journey on the motorway. Airports: Almeria, Murcia (1 hr 30), Alicante (2hrs).
> The area, as you may know is classified as semi-desert, so don't expect green grass (apart from the golf courses, of course!). The sea is about 50 mins from where we live, but between us and the sea there are a number of towns and villages. The closest seaside resort is Mojacar, which is still an attactive place, with no high rises blocking you from the sun and sky!
> ...


Could you email details of house to rent to /SNIP/ please.


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Could you email details of house to rent in Almeria to _/SNIP_ please. Thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is some very important advice for people who live or are thinking of living in the mountains. It is this: don't fall off.


----------



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

billyredbull said:


> Could you email details of house to rent in Almeria to /SNIP/please. Thank you


[/I]

The house I mentioned is a terraced house, modern, at the end of the village of Taberno. The owners are the Spanish family who run our local bar/restaurant. It is in a block of subsidised housing, so most of the families there are Spanish.
Inside the house is basic (no fireplace or central heating/air con) but it is a reasonable size. Three double bedrooms, one with an en suite and juliet balcony, kitchen and one living room of moderate size (11' x 18' ish). There is an enclosed patio at the back with a covered area for storage (bikes etc). Kitchen is maybe 9' x 12'. There are no written details about it, as it was shown to me by Stefania herself about 6 weeks ago, when I was looking for another friend of mine.... hence no agents fees!
To be honest, I'm not even sure whether it is available any more. However, most of the properties for rent in the village and surrounding areas are very reasonable. It just depends what you are looking for! 300-400 euros can get you something very reasonable. Sorry not much help to you, but the area is great! Not overrun with expats, but enough to be sociable if you wish! We have lived here for nearly 8 years and I know the larger area reasonably well. I still wouldn't want to live anywhere else than here.... but then that's me! Happy hunting.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I was under the impression that subsidised housing could not be sublet, rented out or sold on (at least, legally.) but that is what I've heard here in our village.


----------



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I was under the impression that subsidised housing could not be sublet, rented out or sold on (at least, legally.) but that is what I've heard here in our village.


Ha ha! Could well be right, but this is the backwaters of Taberno!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

thrax said:


> There is some very important advice for people who live or are thinking of living in the mountains. It is this: don't fall off.


I laughed at this... but it also hit home.
I spent a week in hospital just over a year ago, and several weeks unable to walk because of just that situation.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> I laughed at this... but it also hit home.
> I spent a week in hospital just over a year ago, and several weeks unable to walk because of just that situation.


A funny cartoon scetch comes to mind when worrying about if Brits will have state medical cover or not in future.

Picture this; Insurance companies signs at the base off all the mountain walks stating. Brits call this number for cover before climbing.
It's not putting me off of looking in the mountains tho..

BTW *Solwriter*, How did they get you down off the mountain, sounds painful?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Muddy said:


> BTW *Solwriter*, How did they get you down off the mountain, sounds painful?


No problem...I landed near the bottom 
Not quite as bad as it sounds though... I rolled most of the way down, bumping into things as I went, so it slowed my descent a little.
Shame about the boulder at the bottom though....

But talking about the current talk about State medical cover...
The ambulance man told my husband to go and get my medical card and passport to bring to the hospital with me.

But my husband was so panicked, he picked up my out of date EHIC and left my up to date medical card at home.
Luckily they still treated me, but with strict instructions he bring in the medical card the next day, otherwise they would be presenting us with a very large bill.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> No problem...I landed near the bottom
> Not quite as bad as it sounds though... I rolled most of the way down, bumping into things as I went, so it slowed my descent a little.
> Shame about the boulder at the bottom though....
> 
> ...


Better than the boulder landing on you tho 
And good they didn't turn you away, I'm sure I've read that happening to someone on here a while ago...
I've already consigned myself to the idea of paying for medical cover! Hopefully that will also make things simpler on the residency issues also being chatted about on another thread.


----------



## julietr (Jun 9, 2012)

Only one broken ankle here.... and not from the mountain! Well, maybe in a roundabout kind of way.... my husband slipped on some snow I brought in on my boots one winter... took me 36 hours to get him to the hospital as we were snowed in at the time! Heigh Ho! All well now!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

julietr said:


> Only one broken ankle here.... and not from the mountain! Well, maybe in a roundabout kind of way.... my husband slipped on some snow I brought in on my boots one winter... *took me 36 hours to get him to the hospital as we were snowed in at the time!* Heigh Ho! All well now!



Your poor husband!
Glad things are ok now.


----------

